# Promotion - Do I need to get an updated contract with new Title on it?



## timmy1 (28 Mar 2010)

Hi,
    If you get a promotion should you get a new contract with the updated title on it?

If you don't have this updated contract and the company is taken over (which is likely), can you be legally demoted back to the position in your contract?

Any advice on how to proceed?

thanks in advance


----------



## mathepac (28 Mar 2010)

Clearly your new position should be formalised with a  job description and contract defining the role, responsibilities, reporting lines, pay scales, limits to authority, etc.


----------



## tenchi-fan (28 Mar 2010)

it wouldn't hurt to get it in writing and it's best for both parties. You have no duty to perform responsibilities that are not in your contract and your contract will be the basis of solving any disputes. when I got a new role in the company I work for HR amended my contract with the changes.


----------



## jack2009 (28 Mar 2010)

you shoul get a letter stating your new position, salary etc.


----------



## timmy1 (28 Mar 2010)

thanks for the advice.

It's just a small company and i don't want to seem troublesome.
Maybe i should let the promotion go through and then look for it in writing, maybe a month or so after it's announced, as i suspect that it will not be given without asking.

What do you think?


----------

